# How do you 'cut' a blank page from a Word doc ?



## Johnnie C (Feb 6, 2004)

This is a problem that has plagued me for a while. I know there is probably a simply solution to this but anyway...
Say for example, you have an 8 page Word document and there is text on the first 7 pages but the last one is blank, how can you delete that blank page at the end ? Save me printing blank sheets if I forget to choose page selection for printing.


----------



## wausau99 (Jan 8, 2001)

Usually, the reason a blank page shows at the end of a Word document is because there are blank spaces on that page. (Usually the result of cutting an pasting or over use of the space bar.) To get rid of the last page, click just after the last character on the last page that has text on it and drag your mouse down to highlight any blank spaces that there might be on the next page. Once all of the blank spaces are highlighted, click delete. This should get rid of the extra page.


----------



## Johnnie C (Feb 6, 2004)

That worked, thanks a lot


----------



## wausau99 (Jan 8, 2001)

Your welcome.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Good one wausau! I always wondered about that, but never asked!


----------



## wausau99 (Jan 8, 2001)

Thanks Bassetman, we got to show everyone else that we know more up here in Wisconsin than just cheese. LOL


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hehe! 










We're working on it!


----------

